# Il Gioco "E' tutta colpa tua"



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti.
E' da un po' che non scrivo, ma vi leggo praticamente tutti i giorni.
Volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi a comprendere come avviene il Gioco transazionale che ho indicato nel titolo. Mi è stato detto da un terapeuta che nella mia coppia viene giocato ma io non riesco a comprendere come. L'argomento che avevo esposto era il fatto che il mio compagno abbia esordito dicendo che sessualmente non si sente più all'altezza di quando era giovane e che il mio chiedere di stare insieme lo mette in difficoltà. Da quando mi ha detto questo io non ho coraggio di avvicinarmi e vado sotto pressione. Mi potete aiutare? Spero di essermi spiegata almeno un po'.
Baci a tutti


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

sad, ma è un casino ....o no?

aspettiamo che diranno gli altri.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> E' da un po' che non scrivo, ma vi leggo praticamente tutti i giorni.
> Volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi a comprendere come avviene il Gioco transazionale che ho indicato nel titolo. Mi è stato detto da un terapeuta che nella mia coppia viene giocato ma io non riesco a comprendere come. L'argomento che avevo esposto era il fatto che il mio compagno abbia esordito dicendo che sessualmente non si sente più all'altezza di quando era giovane e che il mio chiedere di stare insieme lo mette in difficoltà. Da quando mi ha detto questo io non ho coraggio di avvicinarmi e vado sotto pressione. Mi potete aiutare? Spero di essermi spiegata almeno un po'.
> Baci a tutti


scusa perchè non chiedi meglio al tuo terapeuta?


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*Beh Micia mia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sad, ma è un casino ....o no?
> 
> aspettiamo che diranno gli altri.


 
proprio facile non mi sembra...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, vediamo se qualcuno può aiutarmi!


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*Si ne parleremo ...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusa perchè non chiedi meglio al tuo terapeuta?


al prossimo incontro. Ma un vostro parere, le vostre conoscenze mi aiuterebbero molto, anche il terapeuta lavora affinchè io arrivi alla consapevolezza e quindi niente pareri, niente consigli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Baci


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> al prossimo incontro. Ma un vostro parere, le vostre conoscenze mi aiuterebbero molto, anche il terapeuta lavora affinchè io arrivi alla consapevolezza e quindi niente pareri, niente consigli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiace non ne so niente e non ho abbastanza elementi per dare un'opinione...


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*ok grazie comunque*







dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi spiace non ne so niente e non ho abbastanza elementi per dare un'opinione...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

mah, così dal titolo sembra la reazione a catena o meglio il cane che si morde la codA: lui è stressato sessualmente perchè non pensa di essere più all'altezza delle tue aspettative (senza pensare che forse anche tu non hai più 18anni..) e tu sei stressata perchè non vuoi stressarlo (rassicurarlo, no?!?!)... e così via!


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*Ciao*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, così dal titolo sembra la reazione a catena o meglio il cane che si morde la codA: lui è stressato sessualmente perchè non pensa di essere più all'altezza delle tue aspettative (senza pensare che forse anche tu non hai più 18anni..) e tu sei stressata perchè non vuoi stressarlo (rassicurarlo, no?!?!)... e così via!


è probabile che sia come dici tu per la prima parte; per la seconda non vuole che ne parli nè per rassicurarlo nè per stressarlo......


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

sad si può sapere le vs eta?


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*si*



@lex ha detto:


> sad si può sapere le vs eta?


41 io, 46 lui. Quello che mi fa stare all'erta è il fatto che lui quest'anno aveva avuto una storia con una collega... e quindi non sò quanto possano entrarci i sensi di colpa o un conflitto nei miei confronti....


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> 41 io, 46 lui. Quello che mi fa stare all'erta è il fatto che lui quest'anno aveva avuto una storia con una collega... e quindi non sò quanto possano entrarci i sensi di colpa o un conflitto nei miei confronti....


A 46 anni lui si sente già da buttar via???????????????????????????

Fossi in te approfondirei...lo pretenderei!!!!!


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A 46 anni lui si sente già da buttar via???????????????????????????
> 
> Fossi in te approfondirei...lo pretenderei!!!!!


pretenderei mi sembra troppo....sad a me sembra sufficientemente giovane per non aver particolari problemi fisici e a me puzza tutto ciò (dal di fuori) se non ci sono problemi fisici e *ci si ama*...questa sarebbe la prima volta che sento che un uomo non fa l'amore con la propria donna perchè si sente in colpa di un tradimento.....però non si finisce mai d'imparare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> 41 io, 46 lui. Quello che mi fa stare all'erta è il fatto che lui quest'anno aveva avuto una storia con una collega... e quindi non sò quanto possano entrarci i sensi di colpa o un conflitto nei miei confronti....


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale
Lui assume un ruolo che gli consente di colpevolizzare te.

Io sono O.K. tu sei O.K. è un testo semplice e reperibile in edizione economica.


----------



## Old Sad (12 Novembre 2007)

*Si Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale
> Lui assume un ruolo che gli consente di colpevolizzare te.
> 
> Io sono O.K. tu sei O.K. è un testo semplice e reperibile in edizione economica.


 
è proprio quello che penso e il Gioco di cui parlavo è uno di quelli formulati da Berne. Solo.. non capisco Persa... mi vuole colpevolizzare di cosa? Non è eventualmente lui ad essere stato in difetto? Perchè sarebbe "tutta colpa mia"?





Perchè l'ho beccato? Perchè se lo ha fatto secondo lui ho sbagliato io in qualcosa?





 Non so che pensare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> è proprio quello che penso e il Gioco di cui parlavo è uno di quelli formulati da Berne. Solo.. non capisco Persa... mi vuole colpevolizzare di cosa? Non è eventualmente lui ad essere stato in difetto? Perchè sarebbe "tutta colpa mia"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colpevolizza te perché questo ruolo gli permette di non assumersi le sue responsabilità... ma mica lo fa per fredda strategia è il modo che ha imparato a utilizzare quando si sente in difficoltà ...come fa chi regolarmente si mette a piangere ...o, peggio, chi minaccia suicidio (a volte lo realizzano!). 
Se non fossero comportamenti interiorizzati non sarebbe necessario un terapeuta...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> E' da un po' che non scrivo, ma vi leggo praticamente tutti i giorni.
> Volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi a comprendere come avviene il Gioco transazionale che ho indicato nel titolo. Mi è stato detto da un terapeuta che nella mia coppia viene giocato ma io non riesco a comprendere come. L'argomento che avevo esposto era il fatto che il mio compagno abbia esordito dicendo che sessualmente non si sente più all'altezza di quando era giovane e che il mio chiedere di stare insieme lo mette in difficoltà. Da quando mi ha detto questo io non ho coraggio di avvicinarmi e vado sotto pressione. Mi potete aiutare? Spero di essermi spiegata almeno un po'.
> Baci a tutti


Perché non hai il coraggio? Non senti in te il bisogno di avvicinarti? Io credo che lo senti, ma per rispetto della sua persona e di quel che ha detto, non vuoi che si senta a disagio. Però dimentichi interamente la tua persona, che soffre in tutti i sensi, perché desideri ciò che non vuoi toccare.

Non ha nulla da fare con il titolo, non è colpa di nessuno. 

In altre parole: Tu sei una gentile persona che rispetta il partner più di te stessa, che però si trova nel bisogno di avvicinarsi, e nel conflitto fra questo rispetto e bisogno proprio.


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Colpevolizza te perché questo ruolo gli permette di non assumersi le sue responsabilità... ma mica lo fa per fredda strategia è il modo che ha imparato a utilizzare quando si sente in difficoltà ...come fa chi regolarmente si mette a piangere ...o, peggio, chi minaccia suicidio (a volte lo realizzano!).
> Se non fossero comportamenti interiorizzati non sarebbe necessario un terapeuta...


 
Se non sbaglio il terapeuta ha fatto capire a Sad che entrambi mettono in piedi questa dinamica...vicendevolmente.
Come se avessero creato un patto inconscio....
Probabilmente devi cominciare a smettere di stare al gioco...ecco perchè dicevo che devi pretendere spiegazioni...


----------



## Old Sad (13 Novembre 2007)

*Già...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Colpevolizza te perché questo ruolo gli permette di non assumersi le sue responsabilità... ma mica lo fa per fredda strategia è il modo che ha imparato a utilizzare quando si sente in difficoltà ...come fa chi regolarmente si mette a piangere ...o, peggio, chi minaccia suicidio (a volte lo realizzano!).
> Se non fossero comportamenti interiorizzati non sarebbe necessario un terapeuta...


 
ma quale responsabilità non vuole assumersi secondo Persa?
Immagino tu abbia un'idea a proposito e mi piacerebbe conoscerla se vuoi.
Per quanto riguarda il terapeuta... temo che fino a quando il suo corpo non inizierà a dare segni particolari (chissà forse quello che mi dice e già un segno) di stress forte e deciderà allora di andare da un medico del corpo, se ne troverà uno bravo lo aiuterà a comprendere che c'è molto di psicologico in quello che gli sta accadendo. Grazie per la tua risposta. Un bacio.


----------



## Old Sad (13 Novembre 2007)

*Grazie Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Perché non hai il coraggio? Non senti in te il bisogno di avvicinarti? Io credo che lo senti, ma per rispetto della sua persona e di quel che ha detto, non vuoi che si senta a disagio. Però dimentichi interamente la tua persona, che soffre in tutti i sensi, perché desideri ciò che non vuoi toccare.
> 
> Non ha nulla da fare con il titolo, non è colpa di nessuno.
> 
> In altre parole: Tu sei una gentile persona che rispetta il partner più di te stessa, che però si trova nel bisogno di avvicinarsi, e nel conflitto fra questo rispetto e bisogno proprio.


non solo per la risposta ma per avermi fatto provare quanto è bella la sensazione di ricordarmi che esistono uomini che sanno essere sensibili e che vanno al di là di poche frasi scritte. Un bacio.


----------



## Old Sad (13 Novembre 2007)

*Ciao Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio il terapeuta ha fatto capire a Sad che entrambi mettono in piedi questa dinamica...vicendevolmente.
> Come se avessero creato un patto inconscio....
> Probabilmente devi cominciare a smettere di stare al gioco...ecco perchè dicevo che devi pretendere spiegazioni...


oggi ho incontrato il terapeuta e si, hai ragione tu.
Più che un Gioco ho consapevolizzato che si tratta di un Copione che ambedue purtroppo abbiamo deciso di seguire da quando eravamo piccoli, che porta in sè molto delle mappe dei nostri genitori.
Grazie per avermi accolta e coccolata.
Bacio.


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> oggi ho incontrato il terapeuta e si, hai ragione tu.
> Più che un Gioco ho consapevolizzato che si tratta di un Copione che ambedue purtroppo abbiamo deciso di seguire da quando eravamo piccoli, che porta in sè molto delle mappe dei nostri genitori.
> Grazie per avermi accolta e coccolata.
> Bacio.


la consapevolezza è il primo passo verso il cambiamento.


----------



## Old Sad (13 Novembre 2007)

*si, si...*













dererumnatura ha detto:


> la consapevolezza è il primo passo verso il cambiamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> ma quale responsabilità non vuole assumersi secondo Persa?
> Immagino tu abbia un'idea a proposito e mi piacerebbe conoscerla se vuoi.
> Per quanto riguarda il terapeuta... temo che fino a quando il suo corpo non inizierà a dare segni particolari (chissà forse quello che mi dice e già un segno) di stress forte e deciderà allora di andare da un medico del corpo, se ne troverà uno bravo lo aiuterà a comprendere che c'è molto di psicologico in quello che gli sta accadendo. Grazie per la tua risposta. Un bacio.


Non sono terapeuta e non ho nessuna competenza per poter dirti qualcosa in proposito. Ho solo trovato i riferimenti teorici che ti interessavano e ho cercato di "tradurre" quel che ti ha detto il terapeuta.
Come vi è stato detto avete la tendenza a ripetere "sceneggiature" conosciute che non vi fanno muovere dalla situazione in cui vi trovate.
Ma credo sia una situazione comune.
Voi vi siete resi conto di aver bisogno di aiuto perché probabilmente vi amate e avete la volontà di risolvere. Siente due brave persone!


----------



## Old Sad (13 Novembre 2007)

*Mia Cara Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono terapeuta e non ho nessuna competenza per poter dirti qualcosa in proposito. Ho solo trovato i riferimenti teorici che ti interessavano e ho cercato di "tradurre" quel che ti ha detto il terapeuta.
> Come vi è stato detto avete la tendenza a ripetere "sceneggiature" conosciute che non vi fanno muovere dalla situazione in cui vi trovate.
> Ma credo sia una situazione comune.
> Voi vi siete resi conto di aver bisogno di aiuto perché probabilmente vi amate e avete la volontà di risolvere. Siente due brave persone!


quello che mi hai scritto mi ha fatto provare un'emozione molto forte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie, grazie infinite... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio grande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> quello che mi hai scritto mi ha fatto provare un'emozione molto forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 :0018 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rego


----------

